# North Dakota Outdoors Magazine



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

*Do you subscribe to North Dakota Outdoors Magazine?*​
Yes3464.15%No1833.96%Buy monthly at newstand11.89%


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Do you subscribe to North Dakota Outdoors Magazine?

I find this a very informative little magazine.

The NDGF gives out a free year subscription when one completes hunters safety, which I think is good for our youth. My son likes to read it each month and likes that it comes in his name.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Springer, In GF you need to join the Grand Forks County Wildlife Federation with that membership you get a subscripiton to North Dakota Outdoors and the Flickertails.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I subscribe every fall when I am filling out my deep application - via. web. Great stuff about ND in the magazine!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Barnes County Wildife Federation does the same as GF. Great magazine since they went to color, except they haven't run the article on bats yet. Hint.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I do subscribe, but I will likely drop my subscription. There are a few good articles, but I would hesitate to say that I wait anxiously for each issue. Of course, I was spoiled growing up in MN with MN DNR's Conservation Volunteer magazine. That was a good publication.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

BigDaddy,

That must be what the MN DNR spends all there money on! :eyeroll:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> BigDaddy,
> 
> That must be what the MN DNR spends all there money on!


The issue is not how the MD DNR spends its money relative to ND GF. The issue at hand is the quality of the NDGF magazine, and I was simply comparing it to a magazine that I think is superior. Not that the North Dakota Outdoors is a bad magazine, per se, I simply can't justify the subscription based on what I glean from the magazine contents.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I do subscribe, same as Dick, through BCWF. I especially like the photography and the Back Cast article each month by Editor Wilson.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

nope but i subscribe to South Dakota Outdoors :wink:


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Dick Monson said:


> Barnes County Wildife Federation does the same as GF. Great magazine since they went to color, except they haven't run the article on bats yet. Hint.


someday...soon...????


----------

